# any body doing chiliean?



## Rock (May 12, 2010)

We have chilean grapes coming hope you have ordered yours.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2010)

Juice just arrived in Pgh today. Some got theirs I am waiting for the extra. Hope to get a call in a day or two.

Now I'm looking for empty carboys. I guess all I have ain't enough.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Not this year. I still have a pretty full cellar as Im the only one usually drinking at my house and thats not an everyday or even every other day thing. Heck I just bottled last years Malbec about 2 months ago.


----------



## mdambrose (May 12, 2010)

I have 6 18lbs boxes of Carmenere coming from M&M in Hartford soon. This is my second time from grapes - well the first was a Cab from frozen grapes from M&M. Like Wade, I have a full cellar all since my start in October 2009. I have done kits, juice, grapes -- also have a small keg. 

Patience sure is the key. I am drinking some of my first batch but that gets better by the month. Still buying bottles even though I have sooo much in bottles and bulk aging.

--Mike


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Where abouts in Ct are you Mike?


----------



## mdambrose (May 12, 2010)

Middletown. We PM's a while back. I am a big fan of your posts and advice.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

Rock said:


> We have chilean grapes coming hope you have ordered yours.


No grapes BUT, did get 6 buckets 2 days ago.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for adding it to your user area, it helps us all know where friends are.


----------



## robie (May 12, 2010)

Let us all know the condition of the Chilean grapes and if you are happy with them this year. Maybe next year!


----------



## damplatz (May 13, 2010)

Don't plan on it this year.


----------



## Rock (May 14, 2010)

They should be in soon will keep you posted.The grapes have been outstanding the past 3 years.


----------



## Rock (May 20, 2010)

The chilean grapes are in these are our numbers.
Carmenere 21 brix.Ph-3.45 ta-.65.
The merlot grapes are 21 brix,ph3.1,ta.7.
The chilean grapes are outstanding as always,no mold and very well packed.They need a little adjustment but the fruit is great.Anybody else have these numbers?


----------



## Birdman (May 23, 2010)

I just got 7 boxes of Pinot noir and 7 boxes of Malbec from Beer & Wine Hobby in Woburn, MA. The pinot noir was in fantastic condition. I was amazed at the quality. (First time for me with Chilean grapes). Brix was 24 on the Pinot. The Malbec was a little disappointing. One box was very nice, but the other 6 boxes had a lot of dried out, raisin-y looking fruit. Brix was a tad low on the Malbec too (22). 

I'll let you know in a year if it's any good. In the meantime, there is a funny story on my blog about it. I had a famous winemaker from Burgundy as a guest at my home over the weekend and he had some comments on my winemaking, and offered to teach me "real winemaking" in France for two weeks in the fall. I may take him up on it. Good read if you have a few minutes. Link is in my profile. Can't post it here. I'm a noob.

Jacques


----------



## Rock (May 30, 2010)

We pressed our carmenere on friday 27 gallons,taste great.The merlot was pressed today a bit slower but also very nice.12 gallons.Surprised to see the bigger batch go dry first.Different yeast for both batches.Go grape!!!Love the chile grapes.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

Next years best of show?


----------



## Rock (May 30, 2010)

Its always the cali wines Wade.


----------



## difran (Jun 12, 2010)

just finished pressing, also got them from M&M, bought 20 cases of shiraz, 3rd year making from chilian grapes takes longer but worth it


----------



## winechuck (Jun 25, 2010)

Are the chilean grapes worth the effort? I heard they were very temperamental to work with!


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

News to me..


----------



## difran (Jun 26, 2010)

this is my third year, and have not had any problems, the only differance I found is it takes longer to mature but the result is well worth it


----------



## Rock (Jun 26, 2010)

Winechuck, my brother and i have been making wine from chile grapes for the past 6 years.Only the past 3 years the grapes have been of high standards.I highly recommend them.Dont know what you mean by temperamental?


----------

